# Worst electronic company and why



## drvarunmehta (Aug 27, 2006)

The topic says it all. Post which company you dislike the most and why. It could be a bad experience with their product or tech support or you simply don't like the name.
I'll go first.

I *hate* Sony

1. They overprice everything assuming people don't know that you can get the same product at a fraction of their price elsewhere eg. Vaio laptops.
2. They shove proprietory cr@p down our throats. It started with Betamax continued with the UMD for PSP's and is going on now with Blu-Ray.
3. They introduced Memory Stick when we already had good enough and cheaper flash memory in the form of SD and MMC cards. They are forcing people who buy Sony products to fork over even more money for MS because they don't support any other format.
4. They don't even want people to make a single backup of their audio CD's so they put a rootkit in them.
5. They take Liteon/BenQ burners, rebadge them, remove features (quality scanning) and then overprice it.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 27, 2006)

^^i am now a changed man,never shall i buy a sony product ever again


----------



## reddragon (Aug 27, 2006)

well I know about   "Liteon/BenQ burners, rebadge them, remove features (quality scanning) and then overprice it."  but whatt is the case of vaio  laptop???


----------



## Pathik (Aug 27, 2006)

dont worry..i agree wit u ... blu ray is goin to be a bigger flop than betamax


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 27, 2006)

reddragon said:
			
		

> well I know about   "Liteon/BenQ burners, rebadge them, remove features (quality scanning) and then overprice it."  but whatt is the case of vaio  laptop???


Vaio laptops cost over a lakh of rupees when you can get a similarly configured HP or Acer for 60-70k. Agreed the Vaio looks better but there has to a limit to how much one will pay for looks alone.


----------



## anispace (Aug 27, 2006)

Overpriced or not Sony products are always of the highest quality. I own a Sony Camcorder, Digi cam, and a Sony Wega 29" TV and never faced any probs with them.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 27, 2006)

*SAMSUNG *THE BAD Gadget making company.their products are always miserable.eg;cd/dvd drives,dvd players etc


----------



## Sykora (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree with anispace. Sony products are of the highest quality, even if you have to empty your pocket for them.


----------



## krish (Aug 28, 2006)

I agree with prakash... samsung is thw worst of them all. I got a Samsumg music system in 1997. The sound is really really good. but the thing is... it played smoothly for 1 year... after that, it never played properly. I mean after one year, it started gving prob. with the CD player and the cassate deck. i took it to the authorised service station and they seemd to have to no clue about what was wrong with the player. It used to be with them for 6 months and with me for the next 6 months. And now its being used as a good Radio. it is just used to listen FM.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 28, 2006)

According to me The Worst is *SONY* for Overpricing , followed by LG (for bad after sales service support)

@anispace, SONY products may be of high quality but they ain't got no FEATUREs in them. take  Sony Wega 29" TV, my uncle owns it, its got very less feature (menu features), i.e you cant configure/personalize it as u can do with a Samsung/Onida. The TV is Damn slowwwww. For shelling around 60-65K for that idiot box, you can buy a Samsung or Onida or Philipps TV &  a DVD music system.
He also bought a Sony music system (mp3/cd/vcd player, 2000...something Watts PMPO). The CD tray takes SOOOOOOO LONG to eject,, MAN its insane.
the only thing good about that music system is that it has a good quality sound output.
AIWA is also not that good. My Cousin bro has one (2400watts PMPO, 5 CD, 2 Casst.) bought around 3 years back, now he can use it only for listening to RADIO & connect it with DVD player.(the system started to give probs. just after 1 year).

The best music systems are from PIONEER. trust me.  My dad bought a Pioneer Music System in *1995*, from Singapore, with this specs. 1500Watts, 6 CD Changer, 2 logic casst. player., AM/FM, Remote for 20K.
Its still working like if its brand new. 
 We havent even given it for one SINGLE SERVICE yet. ( i've cleaned its interior four times).


----------



## magnet (Aug 28, 2006)

sony though overprice and all those umd stuff plus rootkit stuffs......gives ultimate stuff that is quality......

They have to do all thsi stuff...afterall its a loss making company......only ps3  hit or miss will decide future of the company........

in short if u want quality   sony beats all........

also umd stuff is ruling becoz of which my 1  and half year old psp still beats a new psp..it has firmware 1.50

videocon worst company...samsung in optical stuffs+fridges.........in lcd displaythey rule(samsung)


----------



## Stick (Aug 28, 2006)

Thats Why SONY shut down there Indian Mfg. Company and MOVE to Malaysia or Thiland. So be ware before buying any SONY product now onwards.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 28, 2006)

for me Benq and compaq sucks..also how good is LG products..


----------



## magnet (Aug 28, 2006)

> 1. They overprice everything assuming people don't know that you can get the same product at a fraction of their price elsewhere eg. Vaio laptops.
> 2. They shove proprietory cr@p down our throats. It started with Betamax continued with the UMD for PSP's and is going on now with Blu-Ray.
> 3. They introduced Memory Stick when we already had good enough and cheaper flash memory in the form of SD and MMC cards. They are forcing people who buy Sony products to fork over even more money for MS because they don't support any other format.
> 4. They don't even want people to make a single backup of their audio CD's so they put a rootkit in them.
> 5. They take Liteon/BenQ burners, rebadge them, remove features (quality scanning) and then overprice it.



Ill like to clear most of your doubts.....

1::Vaio is not overpriced.......sony india are culprit......as sony has a name they charge heavily for vaio.......u get a good decent vaio on newegg cheap......if vaio is expensive than toshiba too suks......

2::Umd stuff......well  sony  profit only comes frm gaming market and they will do everything to  get the best of it...........also u needed to b a geek......to have bought sony psp when version 1.50 was out.........i bought my sony psp......for ard 18.75k(no umd bought)....mem stick costed me 4.75k....1gb.....now thepricesof 1 gb stick is down to 2.4k...but still i m getting more than 20k for my peice..as i have that magic firmware plus soon ill b getting 26 games..assoon as my  torrent games download complete...than i can easily charge 30k...and will go for my sony vaio  fm us......also blue ray......uhh cmmon hd dvd too is costly......lappy supporing hd dvd sells for 2500$......and this is jus launching...even 6600 mobile on launch was abt 26k+...and sony blue ray launching in sep will b 44k............once it gets launch price will fall ard mid next year...than we will able to get dualside dvd for rs 15 heap that too good quality.....


3::here i agree with u.........but u can use the same mem stick for  digi cam too.......btw....have u ever heard of company san disk...they giv same sony stuff for same r8 but twice the capacity...so u shd get that.......also mem stick last really long compared too mmc

4::Yup this was a really  bad stuff frm sony...but now they have been retricted to do so...and i guess even sony were made to replace those sticks plus remove rootkits frm user comps....

5::your last point i didnt understand.......but sony themselve allows other company to makeproduct for sony........which are cheaper than sony......but have a name sony on it.....u can distinguish them easily they r cheaper than box writer...and  they dont come in a box.........

i m not  endorsing sony........but lot of misconceptions were therein your details.....


----------



## mediator (Aug 28, 2006)

Samsung........bad mouse,bad hardsisk,bad monitor,bad cdrom!!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 28, 2006)

well i wont say which company i hate the most but HITACHI is one company that i really ADMIRE .


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Aug 28, 2006)

Samsung - every single product , except the monitors , sucks big time !!

Sony - I own a DRU 810A DVD RW , a J200i and my closest friend has a Vaio . 

The experience can be described in a single word ; heavenly !!


----------



## praka123 (Aug 29, 2006)

*SONY- *My TV 4 yrs old(KVJ21MF1AK) survived a lightning surge that comes through the cable.apart from some small component failures,its rock stable again.SONY is a good company reg end user products,i dunno about their warranty and other things...


----------



## santu_29 (Aug 29, 2006)

SNY is all chinese stuff now... no more the old quality...


----------



## freakanomics (Aug 29, 2006)

Don't know why people hate SONY...I think Sony and Panasonic is the best in the market....After sales service is too good...
Maybe in their region Its kinda bad. Thats not due to the brand...its because of the fraud dealers..who adopt dirty measures to achieve their target


----------



## santu_29 (Aug 29, 2006)

yes region does matter... the best quality brand in England is Akai... and it couldnt do much business in india...


----------



## anispace (Aug 29, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> According to me The Worst is *SONY* for Overpricing , followed by LG (for bad after sales service support)
> 
> @anispace, SONY products may be of high quality but they ain't got no FEATUREs in them. take  Sony Wega 29" TV, my uncle owns it, its got very less feature (menu features), i.e you cant configure/personalize it as u can do with a Samsung/Onida. The TV is Damn slowwwww. For shelling around 60-65K for that idiot box, you can buy a Samsung or Onida or Philipps TV &  a DVD music system.
> He also bought a Sony music system (mp3/cd/vcd player, 2000...something Watts PMPO). The CD tray takes SOOOOOOO LONG to eject,, MAN its insane.
> ...



what features r u talkin bout? Even i own a Sony Wega 29" ,purchased just a few months ago. It has features such as teletext etc. which r actually of no use in india due to crappy cable services. So i dont think features r a prob.
Just becoz its expensive or if some1 cant afford it doesnt mean that its bad.

ps: Even i have a Sony 2in1 (antique) which my dad bought from US way back in 1989 when i was 3 yrs old and it still works awesome, although i dont use it anymore.
__________


			
				Stick said:
			
		

> Thats Why SONY shut down there Indian Mfg. Company and MOVE to Malaysia or Thiland. So be ware before buying any SONY product now onwards.



thats becoz manufacturing there is cheaper than in India. India might be a surging econmy but most of the FDI goes to china and other countries due to lesser number of hurdles involved.


----------



## fannedman (Aug 30, 2006)

Many guys blame sony,but guys can u find a replacement for sony?can u find quality assurance frm any other company like sony?

According to me the worst company is the indian(branch)-samsung company.Everything they produced was right out of the junkyard.Remember the old rewritable cds of samsung ,they had a red cover,high density,made in india...... They sucked.They had a very short life.I dnt know what happened but now the RWs are made in taiwan and r pretty ok. Coming to other devices,it's the same thing,their writers suck,keyboards.....except the monitor.Only the products made in India made by samsung.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 30, 2006)

samsung and LG for their cell phones.................high priced for nothing


----------



## Apollo (Aug 30, 2006)

Akai!

All of their products are abysmal!


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 15, 2006)

Isnt there something to learn...we say sometimes that sony over prices the products but they are stable and of good quality than others.aka samsung , lg ,aiwa etc.
  So quality costs...and sony should be the best Electronic company...!


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 16, 2006)

Which still leaves us with one thought ..which is the worst Electronic Company...
   Personally i think..its Onida.( OK before i get flammed by onida owners i have my second TV as onida)keep me out.
   Why--
1)They make a Tv which really dont have a great picture quality but they will put all the hell of sound in it so it goes boom bat ...hell who cares to watch if we can defean the neighbours.
2)There ads are phathetic. What did the maker of the ad thought ..make a slim devil who has nuts for horns and make him pout more than Actress and tourture people around.......
3)Owner of Onida after playing with slogan "neighbours envy ,owners Pride" has decided to sell it to the competitor Videocon Company.Its rather Owners Envy.
   Really there nothing good about the company..


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 16, 2006)

VideoCon is scrap.


----------



## supernova (Oct 7, 2006)

sariq said:
			
		

> LG optical drives - drives know when your warranty period is over.



LOL.. i truly agree with ya..

i admire 
Whirlpool for fridge and AC.. 
SONY for budget music system (Value for Money.. i bought 2000W Sony system in 2000 and it still rocks)

i hate
SANSUI for TV
LG / Samsung for optical drives and cellphones (GSM)

Never ever thought of trying brands like AKAI, AIWA, VIDEOCON etc. 

Though VIDEOCON manufactures picture tubes for ALL brands selling in India (except SONY)..


----------



## nats10 (Oct 18, 2006)

Sony Music System CMT NE5 (8K)
They Have Bad Sound Quality.cant Hear The Voices Of Singers Loudly In A Song.my Friends Told Me Panasonic Music Systems Are The Best.


----------



## n2casey (Oct 18, 2006)

Every company has some good & bad features/services/products. It's just like the two faces of a coin. So, we can't blame a single company. If someone is blaming one, others can have good service from it & if someone has good service from one, others can blame it.  

I don't have any complaints for any company.


----------



## MysticHalo (Oct 19, 2006)

dunno why, but i have a strong dislike for all korean manufacturers, be it LG, or Samsung .
As for Sony,hmm...considering they overprice, i agree. But their quality is much better compared to the rest in other electronic items like TVs and MusicSystems.
I got a bigger hatelist abt software vendors i hat


----------



## kirtan (Oct 20, 2006)

samsung.Their products are a real crap.


----------



## jeetu (Oct 20, 2006)

The only Sony product worth buying is T.V. (now that is bit cheaper). I like Samsung Hard Disk but hate Cd/Dvd players.


----------



## rajas (Oct 21, 2006)

I disagree with you *drvarunmehta*. I till now believed that and will ever believe that SONY products are THE BEST.. I says this to all.. if Sony puts its logo(genuine only) on anything(yes anything)..I'm ready to buy..thatz well I trust it. I own a DRU 810A DVD RW and its great. My frnds own alot of sony prdcts are they rock. Pricing...ya u need to shell out money from its brand..thatz some what pain...but no pain..no gain.

I work for one of the worlds leading PC maker. we use alot of samsung monitors. I can bet they are very gud. rest all products from Samsung are a crap(HDD/optical drives/FDD..).


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 21, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> The topic says it all. Post which company you dislike the most and why. It could be a bad experience with their product or tech support or you simply don't like the name.
> I'll go first.
> 
> I *hate* Sony
> ...



Then u should hate apple even more for the same reason , use our hardware use our os no assembling freedom, drm sh*it music for ipods, overpriced pc's laptops, keep what we give u and just shut up consumer, be happy that u own a apple product because the whole package is good even if u dont need certain features, and it comes with 'free' (hehe) software even if u dont need it.

Well i don't particularly hate any company , but i hate/love following companies for :

Samsung - Love Excellent Displays , hate each and every single optical drive(Worst possible optical drives ever). Never tried hdd's and other stuff.

LG - avg optical drives , hate the displays (contrast is not upto the mark, really bad performance no match to samsung, even lcd's of similar price to samsung have worse specs , lie high response times)

Sony - Very good optical drives with very good performance(have been using from years, personally no prbos faced ever), TV's are good. Love PS2/camcorders, like sony ericcson phones too . Hate nothing i can think of currently(if PS3 fails it will be here).


Apple - Love ipod , hate every thing else(no flames , my personal opinion).


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 27, 2006)

Even I used to think that *Sony* was the best and fell into the trap.Well,I had bought a MHC-GX2000 in 2000 and I had stupid problems ever since,the belts on the deck had to be changed every 6 months,then gears,buttons,etc kept failing,cd kept skipping after 3years or so,radio wud not catch stereo channels and wudnt tune......I have spent so much on maintaince till date that I wud've bought a new 5.1 speaker system.*BUT* I have to admit why Sony is the best that's *CLARITY*that's just unparalleled.Trust me I have listened to many systems but none as real as a Sony.
__________
*Also*Had very good experience with Samsung Monitors...used 3 of them (viz.,955DF,793MB and 940BW) and all of them are *very good*

*XFX* is crap as one of the FX cards I bought in 2003 for my Girlfriend screwed for no reason although she's not a gamer and didnt stress the card.Moreover then they had just 1 year warranty.


----------

